# Looking for estimated time to plow.



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't have any experience with large parking lots. I'm looking for a time estimate to plow a 2.5 ish acre lot with a 7.5' blade on pickup. Not including salting or sidewalks. Thanks.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention 2" trigger.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No idea.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I always estimate an hour per acre. I usually get it done quicker than that, but it's a good starting point. You've got a smaller, straight blade, so it could take you an hour.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

7.5 Blade...No experience....3 hours..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> No idea.


Ain't that the truth....:waving:...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JustJeff said:


> I always estimate an hour per acre. I usually get it done quicker than that, but it's a good starting point. You've got a smaller, straight blade, so it could take you an hour.


I don't know, it could be a gravel lot with railroad tracks bisecting it.
It could be a up hill push.

------
What to charge.
What does it cost you to operate your truck IE, comershail INS, wear and tear, paying for said truck and plow, back up plow maintance, the plow, for a hr + profit ?

We can give a few diffrent #' depending on what # you choose you could be over bidding it, underbidding it (loosing $) or be close.

Go liget and don't be a lowballer.

Now that you're stepping into plowing lots, file for a business Lic like a LLC, your liabelity exposure goes up also plowing lots

Plowing lots without The proper INS is a :terribletowel: move.

Now,You can come back and say ,your ligetamaget but a ligetamaget business would know what to charge.

Hey, my manners, welcome to PlowSite, we're here to help.

Not to be a bigger @s$ than I am,

You will need 6-10 +, lots this size, 2" trigger, with salt to turn a profit you could posibely live on if nothing breaks.
Jmo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1-4 hours.........it all depends.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Lot is flat. So is $200 too cheap? What about 6"? Pricing in my area is probably lower than some areas.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

How much salt would it take to salt that sized lot "lightly." Thanks again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

unior said:


> Lot is flat. So is $200 too cheap? What about 6"? Pricing in my area is probably lower than some areas.


What is the general location, rates vary too mulch to answer.



unior said:


> How much salt would it take to salt that sized lot "lightly." Thanks again.


Location plays in to how mulch salt is needed, are ewe using bagged or bulk? Do you have a spreader?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

unior said:


> Lot is flat. So is $200 too cheap? What about 6"? Pricing in my area is probably lower than some areas.


I can see where this thread is headed already. SnoFarmer gave you some good advice, and you'd do well to heed it. If you don't have insurance you shouldn't even have a plow on your truck, unless it's in your own driveway. Also, using my numbers, which work for me (1 acre per hour) you'd be there for 2.5 hours. So you're 200.00 per push works out to be 80.00 per hour. That's ridiculously low as a contractor. You also don't know how much salt will be used on that same lot. We average 800-1,000 lbs. per acre. So, you'd be at 1 ton to 2,500 lbs. of salt for that lot. It really sounds like you might be in over your head here though.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I can see where this thread is headed already. SnoFarmer gave you some good advice, and you'd do well to heed it. If you don't have insurance you shouldn't even have a plow on your truck, unless it's in your own driveway. Also, using my numbers, which work for me (1 acre per hour) you'd be there for 2.5
> hours. So you're 200.00 per push works out to be 80.00 per hour. That's ridiculously low as a contractor. You also don't know how much salt will be used on that same lot. We average 800-
> 
> 1,000 lbs. per acre. So, you'd be at 1 ton to 2,500 lbs. of salt for that lot. It really sounds like you might be in over your head here
> ...


What happend to the "Harley"???...Did it break down??


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> What happend to the "Harley"???...Did it break down??


No. Just sold them both this year. Taking a break from riding for awhile while my back heals. I'll probably get another one in a year or so. Besides, mine were 88 and 96 cubes, and I like the new 107's that just came out, GPS built into the radio screen and a few other nice, new features. So, for now it's "just me"!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$50 and a case of Schlitz. Should take about 20 minutes if you have a half ton with the 7.5'


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We have a 4 acre property with ab 2.75 of plowing. Small truck terminal business with trailer parking.

Has:
Gravel and concrete-BOOM
Railroad track sections SUCK
Lumps Bumps and Holes-they fill in or smooth out

$375 2-4" 6-8" Double 
Salt on concrete approaches and entries $100

Takes about 2.5-3 hours total with 8' Straigh K2500, cleaning up near trailers takes time. 

It knocked several bolts loose last year on my plow. 

We got it again this year!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get an 8 1/2, put a set of wings on it so you can be efficient. With what you have, three hours.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> No. Just sold them both this year. Taking a break from riding for awhile while my back heals. I'll probably get another one in a year or so. Besides, mine were 88 and 96 cubes, and I like the new 107's that just came out, GPS built into the radio screen and a few other nice, new features. So, for now it's "just me"!


I want to upgrade too! The 107 is going to be a beast. Throw a heavy breather, pipes, and a power commander and I would be set!


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a 2 million dollar general liability insurance policy. I have a small spreader and a 3/4 ton truck. People are making assumptions already. There are no railroad tracks on this lot? I have some removal experience just no commercial bidding experience. All I want to do is give the guy an accurate bid that I won't lose my ass on.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Location is Central rural WV


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

I also pay my taxes...so If all the aforementioned dosn't make me legit then IDK what does... sorry just slightly irked lol. Thanks for all the advice. My experience level with snow removal is limited...thats probably my biggest weakness. I have to start somewhere though....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Just figure 3hrs with that small plow. You have to get your feet wet to be successful anyways.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes here the train veres off the tracks a bit. You asked about the time. With what you have bout 3 hrs. To be effective you need a bigger plow. Time is money. Charge by the job, not by the hour. Get done faster, move on to the next lot.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

unior said:


> I don't have any experience with large parking lots. I'm looking for a time estimate to plow a 2.5 ish acre lot with a 7.5' blade on pickup. Not including salting or sidewalks. Thanks.


newbie 3 hours
experience 2 hours
veteran 1 hour
out of my mind 1/2 to 45 minutes.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Providing as much info about what you have, where you are located and details about the lot go a long way. 
Being vague in details will get you nowhere on here. Makes for some funny reading for me though.(take note)


----------

